# Any Bearded Dragon lovers on here?!



## *misskerrimoo* (Jul 7, 2013)

Hello!
Just wondering if anyone else here are Beardie lovers?! :B they have been a Passion of mine for many yrs... Here's a picture of each of mine...!
Lochey is 1st.. he was a breeder that was surrendered to a friends pet store... My first beardie had died & I was in a Horrible depression.. had been in bed for 2wks... And I finally went to the pet store, as I heard a new one was in.. & he was in a giant water bowl, swimming... Melted my heart & swallowed him right up! I got him out & he went directly up my shirt, to my shoulder & looked at me like "yep, you ready to go home?" :*) 
Next is Zane, my special needs beardie.. he was a child's pet in southern Virginia & was slammed around & left for dead.. til a kind lady rescued him, & brought him to my friends pet store... I was called & I met the girl, & Zane... Zane just clung to me & shut his eyes, like he new he was alright. He was covered in red mud & poop, & was decorated & starved... He couldn't work 3 of his legs. :*( But I worked hard on him. I got food & water in him & bathed him & massaged him... I thought I was going to have to have him put down... But I wanted to show him love for one day, first... But he showed his will to live & it was a strong one... I had to help the guy. So, as long as he wants to live, ill be here for him! He has been with me since April 4th 2012, & in this year & few months, he's gained usage of two more limbs & can get to his water dish, he can't support his own weight, but an can he boogie where he needs to go!. I do have to finger feed him & help him shed. & clean him up when he potties, but you know what? He's the BIGGEST lovebug, & I swear he smiles when I cuddle him. I swear he does! 
Oh, & I left out that both beardies have their own baby blanket & get wrapped up & rocked to sleep every night, after we watch tv together for a few hrs. 
If you have time, give a special needs animal a chance.. you really won't regret it! Change a life! 
But, yeah.. id love to hear from other beardie lovers out there! 
MY BEAUTIFUL CHILDREN:

3.2.0 Cats (Neeko, Bootsie, Bean (Special Needs), Puff (Special needs), Pokie)
1.0.0 Dog (Sidney (Special needs))
2.0.0 Bearded Dragons (Lochey & Zane (Special needs))
2.1.0 Leopard Geckos (Hopper, Spanky-Butt (Special needs), Rumi)
0.0.1 Greek Tortoise Hatchling (Mookie-Boo)
0.0.2 Fire Bellied Toads (Ellie, Teddy)
0.0.1 Emporer Scorpion (Mr. Pickles)
1.0.0 Betta Fish (Mr. Pook-Pook)


----------



## tortoiselove25 (Jul 7, 2013)

First I want to thank you for saving that poor guys life and giving him a quality of life he deserves! That is awesome! 

I am a Bearded Dragon lover too! I have my own 9 year old named Sheliaman (when I got him we thought he was a girl so the name was shelia... Then he ended up being a boy so the name Sheliaman came up! ) 

I got him from my neighbor: My neighbor bred her dragons so I got one of the babies and he was born with a kinked tail- it makes him unique! 

He also prolapsed not too long ago and hasn't been the same wild guy he used to be! I've been having to feed him baby food to keep food in his stomach because he hasn't been eating but is doing so much better!


----------



## J REED (Jul 7, 2013)

My daughtet and I just got 2 beardies.Mine is a leatherback amd they saod hets was a regular but he has alot of orange and patterns of different ones ive seen on line.Ill post some pics tomorrow . They are snoozing right now.....and by the way....WE ABSOLUTLY LOVE THEM. ...AND TURBO THE TORT.....

Jeremy


Jeremy


----------



## zman7590 (Jul 7, 2013)

Beardies are great. Personally im a huge fan of leopard geckos because of all the morphs they have nowadays

Sent from my SGH-T769 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## *misskerrimoo* (Jul 8, 2013)

Awww, thanks for sharing, everyone...  sheilaman is pretty! Has his prolapse went back in? If you haven't tried it, make a thick paste of warm water & sugar, & cake it on his vent... But don't let it dry to crust on there... Wipe it off after 20mins or so & repeat over & over.. you should see some type of improvement! I got my leopard geckos prolapse back in that way... It's worth a try! I hope something can be done for the baby. 
I also have leopard geckos... One special needs, who was being eaten alive by adult geckos, when he was a hatchling...  I saved him & worked on him & healed him up! I will post on him later today. 

Leatherbacks are so pretty! I've wanted one for a while, but don't have anymore room for one, right now. & enough time! I don't want to get anymore pets & cut ky currents alone time with me any shorter... I just had to rehome a beardie... & he seems to be doing GREAT.  she didn't like me for some reason... But her new owner & her have bonded, thankfully. 

MY BEAUTIFUL CHILDREN:

3.2.0 Cats (Neeko, Bootsie, Bean (Special Needs), Puff (Special needs), Pokie)
1.0.0 Dog (Sidney (Special needs))
2.0.0 Bearded Dragons (Lochey & Zane (Special needs))
2.1.0 Leopard Geckos (Hopper, Spanky-Butt (Special needs), Rumi)
0.0.1 Greek Tortoise Hatchling (Mookie-Boo)
0.0.2 Fire Bellied Toads (Ellie, Teddy)
0.0.1 Emporer Scorpion (Mr. Pickles)
1.0.0 Betta Fish (Mr. Pook-Pook)


----------



## J REED (Jul 8, 2013)

These are our babies. .Sumo and Li Li.....We have them in a 40 gallon breeder tank but will be possibly separating when we can sex them...

Jeremy


Li Li to the right is the leatherback

Jeremy


They have alot of orange in them you really cant tell from pics.

Jeremy


----------



## Chinque (Jul 8, 2013)

I love beardies!! I don't have one, but my friend does (his names Pheonix! the bearded dragon, not my friend) and we hold him a lot. I love watching him run! so cute!


----------

